# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Senegal Parrot ή Rainbow Lorikeet

## antreas777

Καλησπερα.Ενδιαφερομαι να αγορασω παπαγαλο.Και εχω καταλιξει σε 2 ειδη.Αναμεσα στον παπαγαλο σενεγαλης και σε rainbow lorikeet.Θελω να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας και ποιο ειναι πιο ομιλιτικο και πιο χαδιαρικο.Ευχαριστω!

----------


## kaveiros

Ανδρέα και τα δυο είδη έχουν παρόμοιες πιθανότητες ομιλίες απ ότι έχω διαβάσει, όμως ίσως κάποιος που έχει ένα από τα δυο μπορεί να δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Το θέμα της ομιλίας πάντως έχει να κάνει και με τον χαρακτήρα του πουλιού. Αν ξεκινάς να πάρεις παπαγάλο θεωρώντας βέβαιο ότι κάποια στιγμή θα μιλήσει τότε οι περισσότερες πιθανότητες είναι ότι θα απογοητευτείς. Κατά τα άλλα, συγκριτικά πάντα οι σενεγαλέζοι θεωρούνται πιο ήρεμα πουλιά και πιο ήσυχα. Οι rainbow lorikeet είναι συχνά υπερκινητικοί, παιχνιδιάρηδες, ζωηροί, περίεργοι και πιο "εξερευνητές" ενώ έχουν και το θέμα με τον τρόπο που κάνουν τις κουτσουλιές τους :Happy:  Κάνουν πιο "υγρές" κουτσουλιές τις οποίες εκσφενδονίζουν πολλές φορές έξω από το κλουβί. Προσωπικά έχω δει μόνο Σενεγαλέζο από κοντά και παρά το ότι δεν ήταν εξημερωμένος ήταν πολύ ήρεμος και μου άρεσε πολύ ως πουλί, όμως και οι rainbow lorikeet είναι πανέμορφοι.

----------


## vicky_ath

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Ανδρέα. Το μόνο που θέλω να συμπληρώσω και θεωρώ σημαντικό είναι η εξειδικευμένη διατροφή που χρειαζονται τα Lory με το νέκταρ....

----------


## antreas777

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες σας παιδια.Μια ακομα ερωτηση.Εχω βρει εναν σενεγαλης και ειμαι κοντα στην αποκτηση του,απλα το μονο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι ειναι 2 χρονων.μιπως ειναι λιγος μεγαλος για να δεθει μαζι μου?

----------


## oasis

προσεχε λιγο πως περνουσε πριν το πουλι. για παραδειγμα ενας διχρονος σενεγαλης που πουλιοταν συην βορεια Ελλαδα περναγε σχεδον ολη μερα εξω απο το κλουβι και ισως να μην του φτανουν οι 2-3 ωρες που μπορει να του αφιερωσεις εσυ. ειναι απο τις ελαχιστες ρατσες που εχουν προβλημα στο να αλλαζουν χερια αλλα εχει σημασια να μαθεις πολλα πραγματα για την προηγουμενη ζωη του

----------


## Εφη

συμφωνώ με αυτό σε σχέση με το παρελθόν του πουλιού...εγώ είχα ένα σενεγαλάκι από 6 μηνών και ήταν πολύ δεμένο μαζί μου...είναι κτητικά σαν πουλιά και δένονται με έναν άνθρωπο και πολύ χαδιάρικα..απαιτούν αρκετή προσοχή και σε αυτό πρέπει να προσέξεις να του δείχνεις την προσοχή που χρειάζεται...εγώ του είχα μάθει να μένει πολλές ώρες έξω από το κλουβί και όταν δεν μπορούσα να τον βγάλω έξω ,μου κρατούσε μουτράκια...δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα να δω αν μιλάει...για τον καιρό που τον είχα ,είχε αρχίσει να μιμείται διάφορους ήχους που άκουγε μέσα στο σπίτι...σε ηλικία 2 ετών ,τα πουλιά αυτά θεωρούνται μικρά ακόμη σύμφωνα με αυτό που μου είχε πει ο κτηνίατρος ,αλλά και πάλι απαιτούν χρόνο που πρέπει να τον έχεις ,αν θέλεις να αναπτύξεις μια υγιή σχέση με το πουλί

----------


## antreas777

Ο παπαγαλος αυτος ειναι συνεχεια μεσα στο κλουβι γιατι περναω ανα 2 μερεσ να δω πωσ ειναι και ειναι ολο μεσα στο κλουβακι του.απο εκει και περα δεν ξερω :/

----------


## Εφη

Αντρέα είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι ή εξημερωμένο? τι σου έχουν πει? το έχεις ψάξει καθόλου?

----------


## antreas777

Ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι απο οτι μου λενε...

----------


## ktistis

Είναι από πετ σοπ?

----------


## antreas777

Ναι απο pet shop ειναι!

----------


## kaveiros

Δοκιμασε να του δωσεις κατι με το χερι, λογικα θα πρεπει να το δεχτει, η απο αυτους στο πετ σοπ, για να εισαι σιγουρος. Αν τρωει απ το χερι θα ειναι ευκολη η εκπαιδευση...

----------


## Εφη

συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον kaveiro...αν του έχουν μάθει να τρώει από το χέρι ,θα φάει και από το δικό σου..τουλάχιστον με το δικό μου έτσι είχε γίνει...και μπόρεσα να τον εκπαιδεύσω πολύ εύκολα...δοκίμασέ το

----------


## antreas777

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τις πληροφοριες.Και Καβειρε βλεπω ρινκ-νεκ στο προφιλ σου και ειναι πανεμορφα.μπορεις να μου πεις καποιες πληροφοριες.απλα εχω δει σε 2-3 πετ σοπ και ειναι λιγο πολυ αγρια για αυτο δεν τα ανεφερα καθολου :/

----------

